# Chord Substitutions and Transposing Chords



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

Can you make a list of points that distinguishes Dialognal Chord Substitutions and Transposing Chords

Cheers!!!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

If you explain what you mean, then yes.


----------

